# Maneskin: Simon Cowell possibile nuovo manager



## fabri47 (17 Giugno 2021)

Incredibile notizia sui *Maneskin*. Dopo aver scaricato la loro storica *manager*, Marta Donà, si vocifera che il loro successore potrebbe essere *Simon Cowell*, noto showman e produttore discografico inglese e creatore del format X Factor, di cui i Maneskin sono stati concorrenti nell'edizione italiana nel 2017 finendo al secondo posto.

A dare la notizia, addirittura il New York Times che ha elogiato la band romana.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2363275 ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia sui *Maneskin*. Dopo aver scaricato la loro storica *manager*, Marta Donà, si vocifera che il loro successore potrebbe essere *Simon Cowell*, noto showman e produttore discografico inglese e creatore del format X Factor, di cui i Maneskin sono stati concorrenti nell'edizione italiana nel 2017 finendo al secondo posto.
> 
> A dare la notizia, addirittura il New York Times che ha elogiato la band romana.


Bravi eh (favoriti anche dal pessimo panorama musicale italiano), ma per raggiungere certi risultati devi soprattutto "leccare". Andatevi a vedere l'intervista fatta a Vanity Fair, tutta propaganda con frasi tipo "le minoranze devono superare le maggioranze" e addirittura hanno dato ragione ad Emma Marrone che li ha attaccati dicendo che anche lei si era travestita all'Eurovision, ma essendo donna è stata vittima di sessismo e Damiano ha detto "è vero, il giudizio contro le donne è più feroce".


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2021)

Questi prima sembravano interessanti, ora sono diventati una macchietta. Non fanno altro che parlare delle solite menate: femminismo, bisessualità, cocco, etc etc


----------



## Mika (17 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2363283 ha scritto:


> Questi prima sembravano interessanti, ora sono diventati una macchietta. Non fanno altro che parlare delle solite menate: femminismo, bisessualità, cocco, etc etc



Purtroppo se non ti allinei si fa la fine di Povia.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Giugno 2021)

al di la di tematiche new age, fanno belle canzoni, questo è innegabile. A 20 anni hanno sfornato roba tipo Torna a Casa, le parole lontane, 20 anni, Zitti e Buoni. Insomma non vinci San Remo ed Eurovision a caso.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2363283 ha scritto:


> Questi prima sembravano interessanti, ora sono diventati una macchietta. Non fanno altro che parlare delle solite menate: femminismo, bisessualità, cocco, etc etc


Furbi. Guarda ad esempio Ultimo, restando in tema Sanremo, che va forte sì perchè al momento ha la fortuna di avere migliaia di fan che gli comprano i dischi, ma guarda caso dopo che si è ribellato contro la vittoria di Mahmood, la giuria radical chic che glielo ha permesso ed ha avuto l'endorsement di Salvini sui social, in tv quasi non gli danno più spazio. Non mi sorprendo se un giorno farà la fine di Povia.

O ti crei un personaggio che segue queste """mode""", vedi anche, sempre nel rock, il Piero Pelù degli ultimi tempi che dopo la canzone pro-Greta lo ospitano quasi sempre in Rai, oppure ti fanno fuori.


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Giugno 2021)

Restano fenomenali a prescindere dalle loro idee "politiche" (e a mio modesto parere fanno bene ad uniformarsi a ciò che il jet set glio chiede... perchè a fare i puri coi soldi degli altri sono sempre bravi tutti!)


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2363283 ha scritto:


> Questi prima sembravano interessanti, ora sono diventati una macchietta. Non fanno altro che parlare delle solite menate: femminismo, bisessualità, cocco, etc etc



che poi ste crociate sono puro marketing. Fossero almeno realmente sentite e partecipate.


----------



## Raryof (17 Giugno 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2363295 ha scritto:


> al di la di tematiche new age, fanno belle canzoni, questo è innegabile. A 20 anni hanno sfornato roba tipo Torna a Casa, le parole lontane, 20 anni, Zitti e Buoni. Insomma non vinci San Remo ed Eurovision a caso.



Sarei sorpreso se riuscissero a diventare ancora più internazionali partendo dall'Italia e dal suo panorama musicale che si basa sui tormentoni estivi e youtubate tipo Giulia Penna o Lamborghini, ma visto il genere che fanno e il successo che stanno avendo (sul tubo è tutta una reaction continua delle loro canzoni) non mi sorprenderei. In questo senso l'Esc può dare tanto ma non è scontato che il successo lì sia propedeutico ad una carriera importante al di fuori dei confini nazionali.
Normalmente certe vette gli artisti nostrani, anche i migliori, non le hanno mai raggiunte e se le hanno raggiunte facevano tutt'altro tipo di musica, Pavarotti, Zucchero e gli artisti famosi in Russia negli anni 80-90, la Pausini in Sud America, ma il mercato anglofono è tabù, se ce la faranno bravi loro, di sicuro non è con la manager italiana, che li seguiva nel garage o chissà dove che potrebbero arrivare anche ad un mercato vastissimo riciclandosi come band internazionale, "inglese" e non prettamente italiana, sicuramente faranno un po' e un po' e cadranno sempre in piedi.
Vediamo se i pezzi miglioreranno o porteranno spazzatura tra qualche anno, ma vista la base, gli inizi, è facile pensare che anche i pezzi peggiori avranno lo stesso un grande seguito e views.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2363280 ha scritto:


> Bravi eh (favoriti anche dal pessimo panorama musicale italiano), ma per raggiungere certi risultati devi soprattutto "leccare". Andatevi a vedere l'intervista fatta a Vanity Fair, tutta propaganda con frasi tipo "le minoranze devono superare le maggioranze" e addirittura hanno dato ragione ad Emma Marrone che li ha attaccati dicendo che anche lei si era travestita all'Eurovision, ma essendo donna è stata vittima di sessismo e Damiano ha detto "è vero, il giudizio contro le donne è più feroce".



Ormai è difficile capire cosa sia uomo o donna in quel gruppo lì.
Sono bravi, ma ascolto la loro musica senza guardarli, è l'unico modo che ho per valorizzarli.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2363283 ha scritto:


> Questi prima sembravano interessanti, ora sono diventati una macchietta. Non fanno altro che parlare delle solite menate: femminismo, bisessualità, cocco, etc etc



Comunque non sono male ma se devo prendere gruppi italiani usciti da talent devo dire che i tanto criticati The Kolors sono 100 volte meglio, Stash è un chitarrista coi controc... che se si chiudesse in studio di registrazione con serietà potrebbe sfornare davvero roba interessante altro che "zitti e buoni"

Comunque pure io leggendo le interviste ho pensato subito che hanno capito appieno come ci si vende oggi (compresi i messaggi contro la droga, che seppur giusti sono assolutamente ridicoli nel mondo del rock)


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Giugno 2021)

Raryof;2363388 ha scritto:


> Sarei sorpreso se riuscissero a diventare ancora più internazionali partendo dall'Italia e dal suo panorama musicale che si basa sui tormentoni estivi e youtubate tipo Giulia Penna o Lamborghini, ma visto il genere che fanno e il successo che stanno avendo (sul tubo è tutta una reaction continua delle loro canzoni) non mi sorprenderei. In questo senso l'Esc può dare tanto ma non è scontato che il successo lì sia propedeutico ad una carriera importante al di fuori dei confini nazionali.
> Normalmente certe vette gli artisti nostrani, anche i migliori, non le hanno mai raggiunte e se le hanno raggiunte facevano tutt'altro tipo di musica, Pavarotti, Zucchero e gli artisti famosi in Russia negli anni 80-90, la Pausini in Sud America, ma il mercato anglofono è tabù, se ce la faranno bravi loro, di sicuro non è con la manager italiana, che li seguiva nel garage o chissà dove che potrebbero arrivare anche ad un mercato vastissimo riciclandosi come band internazionale, "inglese" e non prettamente italiana, sicuramente faranno un po' e un po' e cadranno sempre in piedi.
> Vediamo se i pezzi miglioreranno o porteranno spazzatura tra qualche anno, ma vista la base, gli inizi, è facile pensare che anche i pezzi peggiori avranno lo stesso un grande seguito e views.



Potrebbero sfondare anche nel mondo anglofono per due motivi:
Possono cantare anche in inglese e il genere si presta ovviamente
Il genere appunto, nel mondo anglofono c'è sempre "fame" di rock e oggi il panorama internazionale piange in tal senso


----------



## malos (17 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2363275 ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia sui *Maneskin*. Dopo aver scaricato la loro storica *manager*, Marta Donà, si vocifera che il loro successore potrebbe essere *Simon Cowell*, noto showman e produttore discografico inglese e creatore del format X Factor, di cui i Maneskin sono stati concorrenti nell'edizione italiana nel 2017 finendo al secondo posto.
> 
> A dare la notizia, addirittura il New York Times che ha elogiato la band romana.



A me piacciono.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2363393 ha scritto:


> Comunque non sono male ma se devo prendere gruppi italiani usciti da talent devo dire che *i tanto criticati The Kolors sono 100 volte meglio*, Stash è un chitarrista coi controc... che se si chiudesse in studio di registrazione con serietà potrebbe sfornare davvero roba interessante altro che "zitti e buoni"
> 
> Comunque pure io leggendo le interviste ho pensato subito che hanno capito appieno come ci si vende oggi (compresi i messaggi contro la droga, che seppur giusti sono assolutamente ridicoli nel mondo del rock)


Presente. Sono assieme ai Maneskin gli unici gruppi italiani commerciali moderni che ascolto con una certa continuità, non a caso posto anche i video dei loro ultimi singoli qui su questo forum. L'edizione di Amici che hanno vinto l'ho seguita con molto entusiasmo ed ho avuto il piacere di conoscerli indirettamente, visto che all'università che frequentavo c'erano dei colleghi di Cardito (città di origine di Stash, il frontman) che conoscevano la famiglia di Stash, che mi hanno raccontato aneddoti sulla sua passione verso la musica rock ed elettronica e a Milano erano resident di un locale "Le Scimmie". 

Non ho capito la parte "tanto criticati". Perchè hanno fatto Amici, che è meno figoh di X factor che è trasmesso sull'"alternativa" Sky? Qui non ho visto critiche e nel mainstream hanno discreto successo e, anzi, ultimamente mi piacciono ancora di più visto che, come da loro annunciato, si stanno dedicando esclusivamente a fare canzoni stile anni 80'. Certo, sono 3-4 anni che si sono dovuti "vendere" a cantare italiano (cosa che dicevano di non voler fare, così come andare a Sanremo proprio perchè si doveva cantare in quella lingua) perchè avevano un pò perso di consensi, ma alla fine rimangono sempre fedeli a quel tipo di musica che hanno nel DNA, eccetto qualche collaborazione mediocre tipo il pezzo con J-Ax.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2363275 ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia sui *Maneskin*. Dopo aver scaricato la loro storica *manager*, Marta Donà, si vocifera che il loro successore potrebbe essere *Simon Cowell*, noto showman e produttore discografico inglese e creatore del format X Factor, di cui i Maneskin sono stati concorrenti nell'edizione italiana nel 2017 finendo al secondo posto.
> 
> A dare la notizia, addirittura il New York Times che ha elogiato la band romana.



fan defecare, se non si vestissero da trans non avremmo mai sentito parlare di loro.
ovvio che senza capacità per rimanere su devono parlare di cose che van di moda..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Giugno 2021)

[video=youtube;ZmBtZE-hB1s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmBtZE-hB1s[/video]

Il VERO rock italiano fa 50 visualizzazioni e qualche decina di spettatori. Altro che fighetteria


----------



## Igniorante (17 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2363283 ha scritto:


> Questi prima sembravano interessanti, ora sono diventati una macchietta. Non fanno altro che parlare delle solite menate: femminismo, bisessualità, cocco, etc etc



Peccato perché una bella gangbang con la bassista sarebbe parecchio interessante anche solo da vedere, alla faccia del femminismo


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2363419 ha scritto:


> Presente. Sono assieme ai Maneskin gli unici gruppi italiani commerciali moderni che ascolto con una certa continuità, non a caso posto anche i video dei loro ultimi singoli qui su questo forum. L'edizione di Amici che hanno vinto l'ho seguita con molto entusiasmo ed ho avuto il piacere di conoscerli indirettamente, visto che all'università che frequentavo c'erano dei colleghi di Cardito (città di origine di Stash, il frontman) che conoscevano la famiglia di Stash, che mi hanno raccontato aneddoti sulla sua passione verso la musica rock ed elettronica e a Milano erano resident di un locale "Le Scimmie".
> 
> Non ho capito la parte "tanto criticati". Perchè hanno fatto Amici, che è meno figoh di X factor che è trasmesso sull'"alternativa" Sky? Qui non ho visto critiche e nel mainstream hanno discreto successo e, anzi, ultimamente mi piacciono ancora di più visto che, come da loro annunciato, si stanno dedicando esclusivamente a fare canzoni stile anni 80'. Certo, sono 3-4 anni che si sono dovuti "vendere" a cantare italiano (cosa che dicevano di non voler fare, così come andare a Sanremo proprio perchè si doveva cantare in quella lingua) perchè avevano un pò perso di consensi, ma alla fine rimangono sempre fedeli a quel tipo di musica che hanno nel DNA, eccetto qualche collaborazione mediocre tipo il pezzo con J-Ax.



Dico tanto criticati, non qui ma in generale, perché sono visti come gente uscita da talent quindi senza reali abilità e con presa solo sulle ragazzine..ma non è così invece, fanno buona musica per lo standard italiano


----------

